# CCW Background ?



## cegha (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys, i just registered & this is my first post. I'm turning 21 next month in march & have started looking into handguns. I was also beginning to look into a CCW. I'm from South Carolina, as well.

Now I know in SC, you must do numerous things one of which is take an 8 hour course. Now from what I can gather you must already take the course before filling out the application for the CCW.

Now, this is where my question comes in. I do have a misdemeanor for shoplifting, from 2 almost 3 years ago. The item in the shoplifting was a single carton of cigarettes, about $35-$40. This is on my background/record.

From reading the application & stuff, it says things like you can't have a handgun if the judge says so. Well i've never been told by a judge I can't have a handgun, & it also states some criminal offenses. I know if your a felon you can't get one, but I want to know before I take the courses & whatnot, will a misdemeanor bar me from being able to get a CCW in SC.

Worst case scenario, I can't get a CCW, can i still carry a handgun in my car?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum cegha.

Obviously you have researched this and are somewhat familiar with the law.

Your best bet is to check with the local law enforcement - sheriff office, police dept - before you attempt to purchase any weapon or obtain a CCW. It may surely save you some money and keep you legal.

My brother in law had a predicament with the law years ago, checked with the local law enforcement, got his record expunged and now he CC's.

When you do find out pass your results on to us. Knowledge is power.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I would imagine that a three year old misdemeanor wouldn't be the biggest thing in the world, but I'm by no means a lawyer. Get it checked out like Saltydog suggested, you'll have a much more definite answer. And if push came to shove, I'm sure you'd be able to do something to get that expunged.

As far as carrying in your car, my understand here in NC, is that it can be in your car, but must be either completely visible (dashboard or passenger seat with no obstructions) or in the trunk, unloaded, under lock and key (completely unusable).

This site might be able to help you out some: http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

In SC you can carry in car glove box loaded with no permit, most misdemeanors will not bar you from getting a permit,


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You should be fine. I have a couple of misdemeanors on my record that I'm not proud of (all traffic related)and they didn't prevent me from getting my CCW. As long as it's not a felony, violent crime, domestic violence and no protection orders against you, I don't see why not.

I would contact your local Sheriff's office to be 100% sure before you make the investment.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I would say contacting your local Sheriff's Department would be the safest bet. They will be the ones you have to deal with ultimately and they are generally very nice and helpful people. Don't beat around the bush, just call them and be done with it.


----------



## cegha (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys I will give them a call to verify.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

I had to pay 550$ in parking tickets before I was able to get my permit. Tickets from 1994.

Andy


----------

